# New Dogue in Town



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I hope this works-- I am trying to upload a photo of Mateo, my Dogue de Bordeaux pup... (fingers crossed).

Anyway, here he is at about 4.5 months, enjoying the beach in Long Island, New York. More pics to come!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

He is AD-OR-ABLE!!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

very cute boy!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

*Some more pics of Mateo*





















Here are some more photos-- not sure how to adjust size(?)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's such a cutie!!!! Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you! He is the sweetest boy- and really such a mush.

(Hey, so this is a test to see if my signature photo will upload... My favorite photo of my pup at about 3 months old-- his first beach experience. Pure joy!)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You can click on the photos you've already posted here, and open them in a new tab or page. Then right click on it and copy the URL address. Then come back here and click on the little "image" icon (a square with a tree in the middle) and paste the URL address in the box. Make sure to uncheck the box next to "Retrieve remote file and reference locally"

That'll allow you to post the pictures larger. That is how I got the first picture in this thread bigger.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks so much-- I'm learning as I go!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

OMG! Dogues are on my "must have in the future" list. I used to work at a groomers and groomed the sweetest rescue Dogue. She was so scared but so patient and loving. She was terrified but because we all showed her just a little kindness she accepted all of the grooming and was shyly wagging her tail at us by the time she left. She had JUST been adopted by her person and hadn't been groomed since she left so she was desperately in need of it! Her person foolishly told me that there was still a male at the shelter and I was THIS CLOSE (picture me holding my two fingers VERY close together) to going down and getting him... My mom would have been SO mad at me...

He is adorable and after my above story I doubt I need to tell you that I am EXTREMELY jealous!!! I am sure I can speak for all of us when I say "We demand more pictures!"


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

They sure look like neat BIG dogs!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

*Two more photos of Mateo*















Here are a couple more photos-- 

Dud and Bucks Momma-- Yes, I fell in love with breed when I first met one many years ago. At that time I still had my beloved Luke (black lab) and, even though I couldn't imagine life without him around, I did keep in the back of my mind the beautiful Dogue de Bordeaux... and felt that at some point I would find myself with one. Well, Luke died in 2008 and it took me three years to get to the point of bringing another dog into my life. I picked up my Bordeaux pup in July of this year, and immediately fell in love. 

Mateo is such a sweet boy ( he has never met a lap that he has not immediately crawled into - including strangers!)

And yes, he's gonna be a big Dogue...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> OMG! *Dogues are on my "must have in the future" list.* I used to work at a groomers and groomed the sweetest rescue Dogue. She was so scared but so patient and loving. She was terrified but because we all showed her just a little kindness she accepted all of the grooming and was shyly wagging her tail at us by the time she left. She had JUST been adopted by her person and hadn't been groomed since she left so she was desperately in need of it! Her person foolishly told me that there was still a male at the shelter and I was THIS CLOSE (picture me holding my two fingers VERY close together) to going down and getting him... My mom would have been SO mad at me...
> 
> He is adorable and after my above story I doubt I need to tell you that I am EXTREMELY jealous!!! I am sure I can speak for all of us when I say "We demand more pictures!"


AHAHAAHAHAHAH :rofl: :rofl:

But we have talked about this....you and I are SOO much alike...that there are VERY few breeds that are NOT on each of our "must have" lists!!!LOL :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

He is a lovely puppy - looks to be a love also. Congrats he is sweet.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

It's Hooch junior!!! He is so cute, I just want to squish his face in my hands and kiss him


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Ha! Actually, a lot of people do exactly that (squish his face up and get all mushy with him). He loves it though.

P.S.: My nickname for him is Squish. And he answers to that


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

You will definitely have to make sure that we keep getting more pictures on a regular basis  He is going to change SO much! He is going to be a handsome man!


----------

